# Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube



## sumo-carp (11. April 2006)

Kenn tihr eigentlich eine günstige Alternative zu den Antitangletubes/schlaüchen, die bei den Gerätehändler erhaltbar sind?


----------



## Knispel (11. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Würde einmal im Bastlerladen schauen, eventuell gibt es da gleiches nur preiswerten....


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (11. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

hallo Sumo-Carp
wenn 2,85€ für 2 meter Schlauch zu teuer ist Angle lieber ohne,
im Bastelladen wenn überhaupt ist es auch nicht billiger
auf der Messe in Bonn war er sogar noch billiger


----------



## AK74 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Hallo
Ich kaufe meine anti-tangle schlauch im Baumarkt 
Elektrokabel gewünschte grösse innereien rausziehen fertig.
Der Kabel soll eindratig sein ist leichter zum rausziehen.


----------



## Erdwurm (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*



			
				Karpfen Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Sumo-Carp
> wenn 2,85€ für 2 meter Schlauch zu teuer ist Angle lieber ohne,
> im Bastelladen wenn überhaupt ist es auch nicht billiger
> auf der Messe in Bonn war er sogar noch billiger



seh ich genau so! is doch nix dabei, fuer sowas geld auszugeben!#t


----------



## Pilkman (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*



			
				Karpfen Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Sumo-Carp
> wenn 2,85€ für 2 meter Schlauch zu teuer ist Angle lieber ohne,
> im Bastelladen wenn überhaupt ist es auch nicht billiger
> auf der Messe in Bonn war er sogar noch billiger



Zumal die Dinger ja nun nicht gerade Einwegartikel sind. Ich hab mir glaub ich bisher gerade mal zwei Packungen á 2 Meter gekauft und komme wohl immer noch ´ne ordentliche Zeit mit dem Vorrat hin. 

Außer wenn der Schlauch kaputt ist oder ich eine Montage abgerissen habe, kann man den doch immer wieder verwenden... #h


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

ansonsten nehme einen gebrauchten Trinkhalm, den du in den Abfallbehältern von Imbissbuden bestimmt findest. Eventuell geht das ja auch.....


----------



## esox_105 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Schaut mal bei ebay nach unter Silikonschlauch, gibt dort reichlich in verschiedenen Längen und Durchmessern.


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Unser Sumo - Karpfen will doch kein Geld ausgeben und die müsster er sich schicken lassen......


----------



## sumo-carp (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*



> Unser Sumo - Karpfen will doch kein Geld ausgeben und die müsster er sich schicken lassen......


 
mein problem is, dass in meiner nähe kein vernünftiger gerätehändler ist, der soetwas vorrätig hat...
da ich im moment wirklich geräte oder ähnliches brauche, kann ich mir das auch kaum schicken lassen, da ich mit schlüchen keinen mindestbestellwert schaffe...und bei ebay etc werden 2m schlauch durch das porto schon teuer...

daher hab ich gehofft, dass jemand von euch weiß woher ich verlgeichbares bekomme...


----------



## Knispel (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Denn schick mir mal deine Adresse per PM, ich lass dir denn ein paar Meter zukommen.


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

na mit einer aussenhaut eines Elektrokabels,ich weiss nicht entweder Richtig oder gar nicht. Sei bitte nicht böse aber das ist alles unter der Würde eines Karpfenanglers


----------



## sumo-carp (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

also die angelgeräte die ich besitze sind meiner meinung nach von super qualität. ich kauf mir selten schrott, weil cih einfach weíß, dass es mich auf dauer teuerer kommt. trotzdem finde ich macht es spaß sich ab und zu selber blei zu gießen o.ä und damit seine fische zu fangen...
warum ich die frage hier gestellt habe, hab ich weiter oben bereits erklärt...



> Sei bitte nicht böse aber das ist alles unter der Würde eines Karpfenanglers


 
aber solche zitate machen mich irgendwie fuchsteufels wild...sowas kann nur von leuten kommen, die tubes kaufen nur weil fox eingestanzt ist und dafür das dreifache bezahlen...
leute die solche zitate von sich geben pack ich überhaupt nicht...das sind meiner meinung nach leute, die angeln mit den falschen leuten gelernt haben..die nach ihrem ersten besuch den gerätehändler mit fünf kilos boilies und nem erlektrischen bissanzeiger verlassen haben und nie die erfahrung amchen durften einen karpfenbiss an der bewegung einer federkiel-pose zu deuten und den richtigen augenblick für den anhieb zu erlernen...
versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fische auch gerne mit selbsthakmethode etc, aber solche kommentare finde ich überheblich und arrogant. da geht einfach der sinn der angelei verloren...

vielleicht habe ich jetzt etwas überreagiert, aber ich finde solche aussagen einfach nicht richtig und denke, dass jeder, der so eine idee nicht gut findet das sagen soll...aber nicht auf diese art und weise...

in meinen augen sieht man da den perfekten gerätehersteller-kunden...keine eigenen ideen...auf keinen fall machbare sachen machen sondern alles kaufen, da eigene sachen ein zeugnis von armut sind, nicht cool rüber kommen (weil ja nicht fox draufsteht) und ja unter der würde eines karpfenanglers ist...

@karpfen ralle: nimms bitte nicht persönlich...des musste miener meinung nach einfach mal gesagt werden...


----------



## AK74 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

|good: |good: |good:   :v  (unter der Würde eines Karpfenanglers)


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Um das Thema mal wieder in eine ruhigere Bahn zu bringen... 

Worauf man beim Experimentieren dann auch achten sollte: Dass die verwendeten Schläuche tatsächlich sinken! #h

Einige Tubes haben neben der Schlag- oder Hauptschnur noch ordentlich Platz für Luft, die in Verbindung mit dem nicht ausreichenden Gewicht dazu führen, dass die Schläuche sich nicht flach auf den Boden legen, sondern einen leichten Auftrieb haben. Ist nicht so recht im Sinne des Erfinders. Also möglichst schwere Schläuche verwenden.


----------



## dropback (13. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*



			
				Karpfen Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> na mit einer aussenhaut eines Elektrokabels,ich weiss nicht entweder Richtig oder gar nicht. Sei bitte nicht böse aber das ist alles unter der Würde eines Karpfenanglers


Was bist du denn für einer?
Und was bitte ist "die Würde eines Karpfenanglers"?


----------



## Knispel (13. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du denn für einer?
> Und was bitte ist "die Würde eines Karpfenanglers"?


 
Das würde ich auch gene einmal wissen. Eventuell wenn nich Fox drauf steht, oder wenn ich statt einer Superhydromodernen Rolle mit 100 Kugellager eine Centre Pin benutze ? Ich habe sogar letztes Jahr mit Nymphen gezielt Karpfen gefangen, ist das unter der Würde, dass ich also "künstliche Fliegen" statt Boillies benutzte ?


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (23. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Hi" wenn ich mehreren Leuten jetzt auf denn Schlips getretten sein sollte
so tut es mir Leid,da ich es Ironisch gemeint habe.
Keiner meiner Sachen trägt das Gütezeichen Fox im gegenteil teilweise sind es No Name Produckte aber wie ich schon sagte dann lieber ohne Schlauch.
Bis dann Ralf


----------



## Mainangler@1 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Hi sumo-carp,

um auf deine eingangs gestellte frage zu antworten. gehe in ein aquariengeschäft dort findes du röhrchen (50cm -1m länge) in jedem durchmesser. die werden für die luftversorgung des aquarieums benutzt. ich schneide mir dann die benötigte länge selbst zu. dabei benutze röhrchen mit einem durchmesser, die ich dann durch die öse eines wirbels hindurchpressen kann. in die andere öse hänge ich dann das blei ein. wenn du möchtest, kannst du mit einem fön das ganze an dem wirbel noch abknicken. versuch´s mal ist nicht teuer, aber genauso wirksam wie die grünen dinger die du fertig zu kaufen bekommt.#6


----------



## not_a_pro (26. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Bestell dir doch 10 Pakete Lead Clip Rigs, dann haste nen Jahr Ruhe....mindestens
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_36&products_id=1076&PHPSESSID=bb24697d7bf5caf9717fc91104c68612

und jetzt soll mal einer sagen, das wäre teuer...

und zum Thema Mindestbestellwert kann ich nur sagen, dass es mir schwer fällt, in einem Laden wie KL für unter 100 Euro zu bestellen, irgendwas braucht man immer. Am Ende einer Bestellung sortiere ich nochmal die Artikel und trenne sie naxh Notwendigkeit voneinander, um meinen finanziellen Rahmen nicht komplett zu sprengen.


----------



## punkarpfen (26. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Naja 50 Euro für ein bißchen Schlauch und Plastik???? Ein Schnäppchen ist das nicht gerade. Aber bei all den Alternativen sollte man auch bedenken, dass die  mit der gesammten Montage harmonieren müssen! Frag doch einfach deinen Händler, ob er dir die Dinger bestellen kann. Dann mußt du keine Versandkosten tragen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob sich diese Alternativen mit Aquarienschläuchen usw. wirklich rechnen, weil so teuer ist der Schlauch nun nicht. Ich meine ich habe für ein Set (5 Montagen)in 1a qualität 2,50 Euro in Zwolle bezahlt. Dafür bekommt man kaum nen Döner! Es gibt übrigends auch Alternativen zu den Schläuchen, wie Leadcore usw., diese sind aber nicht günstiger. Theoretisch kann man auch eine sehr dicke und steife Monoschnur (ca. 1mm.) als Notbehelf nehmen. Aber wie gesagt, ich würde mir einfach die Schläuche besorgren und fertig. Wie weit ist es denn zu einem Angelgeschäft?


----------



## wishmaster (26. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Ich habe die beste Lösung für euer Problem.
Es gibt im Spielzeugladen solche Schläuche, aus denen die Kinder Schlüsselanhänger etc. bauen.
Eine Packung koster 2 Euro und es sind ne menge perfekt passende Schläuche in verschiedenen Farben in einem Paket.
Ich glaube die heissen cubidu oder so ähnlich.

Habe sie selbst getestet. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Diese Dinger sind ganau wie die aus dem Angelladen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*



> Würde einmal im Bastlerladen schauen, eventuell gibt es da gleiches nur preiswerten


Statt den Festen Tubes kann man auch benzinleitungen aus dem Modellbaugeschäft verbasteln.

Schläuche gabs mal in reichlich farbauswahl, da haben sich Kinder Schlüsselanhänger u.ä. draus Geflochten (War mal IN ).  Müsste es im Bastel und Spielwarengeschäft geben. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Cerfat (30. April 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*



			
				wishmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die beste Lösung für euer Problem.



Wundert mich das da noch keiner drauf gekommen ist bzw. hier genannt wurde. Nehmt doch einfach eine Wäscheleine, das weiße Garn in der Mitte raus gezogen und fertig, billiger gehts nimmer und funzt zudem bestens damit.


----------



## not_a_pro (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

jaja macht ihr mal...
mir sind die 90 cent pro montage nicht zuviel, wenn ich dafür nen absinkenden schlauch bekomme und alles teile aufeinander abgestimmt sind. 

hat einer dieses produkt schon mal gefischt? :
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_36&products_id=2170&PHPSESSID=bb24697d7bf5caf9717fc91104c68612

hab bislang immer den normalen no spook genommen und war damit voll zufrieden.


----------



## sumo-carp (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

also mal abgesehen davon, ob selber gemachte anti-tangle-tubes funzen, finde ich, dass die ganzen tackle-hersteller mit den preisen schon langsam des spinnen anfangen...natürlich braucht man pro montage nur ca 30cm schlauch, was dann die einzelne montage auch nicht soo teuer macht, aber 2€ für einen meter schlauch is einfach krass...


----------



## hecht4me (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, wie das Anti-Tangle mit einem Schlauch funktionieren soll. Ich würde befürchten, dass so ein Schlauch zu instabil ist und ich auch nicht weiß wie ich den Karabiener daran festmachen sollte ohne die Schnur einzuklemmen. Daher nehme ich immer stabile Kunststoffröhrchen und säge die auf gut 10 cm ab. dann gehe ich mit der Heißluftpistole auf das Rohr -auf etwa 1 Drittel der Länge- und erhitze diese Stelle. Durch das Erhitzen kann man die Röhrchen biegen und sie halten dann die Form. Um den entstandenen Knick wickle ich verzinnten, dünnen Bindedraht, nachdem ich einen Karabiner (für das Grundblei) darauf gefädelt habe. Die Drahtenden werden verzwirbelt, abgeschnitten und In Heißkleber eingepackt.  Absolut stabil, ist mir noch keines kaputt gegangen.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Casualties (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*



Karpfen Ralle schrieb:


> hallo Sumo-Carp
> wenn 2,85€ für 2 meter Schlauch zu teuer ist Angle lieber ohne,
> im Bastelladen wenn überhaupt ist es auch nicht billiger
> auf der Messe in Bonn war er sogar noch billiger


 
Also ohne würd ich gar nicht angeln
da es auch Schädlich für den FIsch ist wenn 
die ganze zeit die blanke schnur an seiner Schleimhaut
scheuert


----------



## koppo82 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Hi,

bin zwar noch Neuling, aber ich hab mir auch schon AntiTangle röhrchen gebastelt |supergri
Einfach n leeren Kulli nehmen und beide Enden der Einlage abschneiden, Tinte rauswaschen und mit Heißluft in Formbringen. Was auch gut is, einfach des Röhrchen vom Chuppa Chupps Lutschie nehmen, geht genauso. In den Knick dann n Karabiner mit Wirbel rein und mit Heißkleber fixiert. Hält super und kostet nix :m


----------



## Daniel667 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Moin,

also Schläuche hin und her und wo man sie bekommt..
Aber wie zum Teufel bekomme ich so einen "SC%&"%$" Schlauch vollständig auf die Hauptschnur??? :r
Ich sitze seit einer Std hier und immer ungefähr bis zur Hälfte des Schlauchs geht es, dann geht nicht weiter. Weder mit geflochtener, noch mit Mono.

Ja, sind Anti-Tangle-Schläuche für Karpfen. Welche Marke weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Hi, möglichst nur Schläuche verwenden, die innen trocken sind und nicht gerade aus dem Wasser kommen.
Monofile Schnur vorne schräg abschneiden, dabei Knicke und starke Kringel weg schneiden. Schlauch mit dem einen Ende zwischen die Lippen, das andere zwischen zwei Fingern und dann möglichst gerade ziehen, den Schlauch dabei nicht quteschen. Mit der anderen Hand von unten die Schnur rein schieben, es hilft dabei wenn mann mit dem Mund saugt, gerade beim Umgreifen der Schnur. Wenn die Schnur durch ist das Ende mit den Lippen festhalten und Schlauch in sichere Entfernung zum Schnurende bringen.
Wenn man nur bis kurz vor das Schlauchende kommt, hilft es den Schlauch mit einer Schere an einer Stelle durchzuschneiden, wo schon Schnur drin ist. Diese kann man dabei meist packen, oder eben noch 2mm vorschieben.

Alternativ helfen Einfädelhilfen:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-einfaedelhilfe--8593.html

Sind Drähte mit Öhr am Ende. Sind bei mir aber meist recht schnell gebrochen und hab dann aufgehört die nachzukaufen.

Für nachts um Vier bei Dauerregen am Wasser habe ich mir zuhause eine Spule vorbereitet, wo ca. 10 Schläuche auf einer Schnur aufgefädelt, aufgewickelt sind. Am Ende der dünnen Schnur ist eine Schlaufe, damit kann ich meine Hauptschnur in sekundenschnelle durch den Schlauch ziehen.



Grüße JK


----------



## Saarhunter (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Die Marke ist doch wurscht....muss ja nicht unbedingt Fox oder Kodra sein...im Netz finden sich immer irgendwo angebote mit guten Preisen und so wie es JKC beschrieben hat ist die beste Methode um die Hauptschnur durch zu bekommen...ich kauf vielleicht 2 mal im Jahr so etwas und das sollte schon drin sein wenn man bedenkt was der andere Kleinkram so kostet

In der Bucht gibts sowas auch recht günstig aber ich kauf meinen ganzen Kleinkram immer beim lokalen Tackkedealer....da investier ich lieber den ein oder anderen Euro mehr aber dafür bekomm ich auch immer das was ich mal schnell brauche direkt und kurzfristig um die Ecke


----------



## Daniel667 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Schlauch/Tube*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

@jkc
Ich habe über Nacht die Schläuche in die Holzfußbodenfugen gedrückt, um die Knicke rauszubekommen. Dann eben mit der Methode probiert und siehe da, 20sek und die monofile Schnur war durch :vik:

Großen dank! :m


----------

